# What would you be?



## Pyromanic Tendencies (Mar 20, 2007)

If you where in the 40k universe, who or what would you be? 
An Inquisitor? A conscript? A space marine? A god of the Warp? An astropath? A Random Imperial Citizen? You could be anything you want, but it has to be from 40k.

Personally, I'd be the Govenor of a medium seized Imperial planet. Smaller than a sprawling Hive World were everyone hates you and are likely to rebel, but bigger than a random back-water planet so small it's bound to be attacked and overun at some point and is also so small no-one cares *coughTanithcough* 

That or an Inquisitor. 'Cos that would kick ass.:king:


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I'd like to be a space marine but i guess that wouldn't happen, so i'd have to settle for an arbiter.


----------



## QuietEarth (Aug 18, 2007)

I would probably want to be a Thunderbolt pilot. I would love to fly and the Thunderbolts look awesome.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I'd be a Necromundan Hive Ganger. 

Not a gang leader. Just a regular punk - drinking and fighting. No work, just a good time.

:aggressive:


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

im with jez, its most likely the most fun thing to be in the universe. maybe a heavy..

or a rogue trader...


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Chaos Marine. Because your armor slowly becomes a living being. Or one of my Kytharin. Because they kick serious ass. I think my least favorite would have to be an Arco-flagellent, Chaos dread, or DE captive. 

-Dirge


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

Definitely a Farseer. To see the strands of fate and be able to alter paths would amazing. Oh, and smiting regiments upon regiments with the strongest psychics in the galaxy without the possession of Chaos helps.


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

I'd be a Necromundan Underhiver... like a Beastmaster Wyrd.

Yeah, that'd make sense.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

an Imperial Guardsmen Lieutenant.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

A Blood Raven Chapter Librarian.
"Knowledge is Power"


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Guard it Well.

-Dirge


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Tzeentch Daemon Prince.


Like you had to ask :victory:


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

Trader, On side with the imperum get to fly where i like along safe routes maybe occasional interesting bits.
my even be profitable.


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd be a librarian. I could read my teachers mind for the answers to an exam.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Defintely be an inquisitor


----------



## Deceiver (Sep 19, 2007)

The Deceiver--trickery and deception is my name. Also to be a Stargod would be cool.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

A Xianthite Inquistitor no doubt about it. 

Whats not to like?

- I want to fly a Thunderbolt? I can!
- I want to drive a Tank? I can!
- I want to command a Regiment? I can!
- I want to use Deamons? I can!
- I want to destroy a world? I f**cking can!!!

Sorry - got a little cared away.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Easy, space marine chapter master


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

bloodhound said:


> I'd be a librarian. I could read my teachers mind for the answers to an exam.




LOL!!!!! Blood that was fuckin awesome!!! :laugh:


----------



## Essim (Oct 31, 2007)

Ordo Hereticus Inquisitor, destroy the Witch!

Plus hey Inquisitors have it all, only Space Marines are really above your authority (and they aren't always) you can pretty much requisition or compel anyone or anything into your service.

Moreover the Ordo Hereticus has the most important duty of all, flensing the rot from the Imperium. 

If I couldn't do that it'd be Ordo Malleus, but I'd rather be Ordo Hereticus.


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

A high lord of terra coz i'm safe while you get eaten:smoke: ...whats that a heretic you say ...terra you say get me an officio assassorum execution force. what do you mean out of steak :ireful2:...get me an officio assassorum execution force


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Or until you're the next Goge Vandire and get murdered in a massive seige of the palace on Terra.

Or your shuttle...mysteriously...crashes.

-Dirge


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Dark Apostle! I will bear the word of chaos mwhahahahaha... because chaos chaplians are just kick ass :victory:


----------



## Frostbite (Oct 17, 2007)

Shas'El leading a Hunter Cadre, for sure. I'd run Helios pattern, cause there's nothing better than frying Marines right through their much vaunted armor.


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

A Cherubim of course 
Who doesn't want to fly around naked all day?


----------



## Slade (Sep 7, 2007)

Dudes, I can't believe that no-one has said this; I would be the Emperor


----------



## Pyromanic Tendencies (Mar 20, 2007)

Crippled or none crippled?


----------



## Flam (Feb 7, 2007)

I'd be one of those grubs that lives inside a Deathspitter. Beware my high velocity!


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Dead.

Purged by the Inquisition for disloyalty.


----------



## AbyssRaven (Nov 1, 2007)

Ordo Xenos Inquisitor
Space Puppy (space wolf)
Vindicare Assasin
Demonette slave also has a nice ring to it


----------



## casanova (Nov 1, 2007)

id be a cadian shock trooper or a baneblade commander that would be cool


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I'd hate to be a imperial guard line trooper, they are basicly just cannon fodder.


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

With the wording "What would you be?" rather than "What would you ideally want to be?" chances are you would be meat for the meat grinder.

Ideally though I'd be one of the Emperor's Finest as part of the Imperial Fists Chapter.


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

Here's why I _wouldn't_ be the Emporer (if I could help it):

As far as I know, from all the fluff I've read, the Emporer is a mostly-dead, really old man permanently attached to the Giant Gold Toilet™ that's kept alive by the daily (unwilling) sacrifice of thousands upon thousands of psychically-active souls, all so he can keep being a lighthouse for humanity in the Warp.

All this after, of course, he created superhumans and conquered the galaxy, managing to alienate himself from almost fully half of his super-children. One of said children being the one who mostly made it so he'd have to be attached to the Big Gold Toilet™.

Loyal service to the Emporer gets you the same thing as not serving him does: death. At least, with the Ruinous Powers of Choas you get a choice: death, spawned, or daemonhood. Sure, not the best options, but at least it's options.

All that being said, I was a huge Imperial Guard player for years.

Hmm... I think, maybe, I just convinced myself to start Chaos for a second army.

All you long-time traitors out there, fell free to give me advice!


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

id be an ork. if you like fighting, the 41st millenium is the place for you. and once you die, you grow into another ork!


----------



## Brother Shrike (Nov 1, 2007)

shrike. hence my name. realistically: we'd all probably be plain-jane guardsmen.


----------



## Skr121 (Oct 3, 2007)

I think I'd go for inquisitor. Either Malleus or Hereticus.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

theres nothing wrong with being a guardsman:biggrin:, i mean a lasgun isnt that bad right?


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Sure if you like stabbing people with cigars. Basically the same effect in my opinion.

Guard 1: So searge, How do you use this lasgun?
Searge: See the mode switch here? Use this.
Guard: Cigar lighter, Campfire starter, Torch, Laser Pointer.......Where's the kill setting on this thing?
Searge: er........ *Runs off*


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Adeptus arbites are well better they get equipped with carapace, bolters etc and still get to fight without the problem are being used as cannon fodder on a front line.


----------



## Captain Micha (Nov 2, 2007)

Either, a C'tan, a necron lord, a Tau Shaso (like farsight), or a lord general militant. for all the same reasons. I'm the one calling the shots


----------



## Red couisars (Sep 2, 2007)

i would be a dire avernger they rule


----------



## demonkin (Nov 2, 2007)

chaos marine or cultist (khornite) because theyre so awsome its unbelivible (not cultists) and they get chain-axes and you slowly become one with youre armour


----------



## CGall10 (Nov 4, 2007)

an eldar warlock your brain copasity is amazing your strong and the responsibility isn't on your sholders it's on the farseers


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

If I could be anything.._anything_...

I'd be a grot.


----------



## Cfreak (Oct 3, 2007)

Hmmm.... A commisar. No responsibility but the power to summarily execute random guardsmen, even officers! Yay!


----------



## squadiee (Nov 4, 2007)

Guard baneblade commander. I love tanks, and getting to take command of an uber tank would be the best thing possible :grin:


----------



## freaklord (Sep 13, 2007)

a thunderbolt pilot, just for the glory of it.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

The 40k Universe, right?

Master of the Fleet of a Grey Knight strike force, commanding a Venerable Black Ship for a flagship.

...

Guess what my BFG fleet is? :victory:


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

Lol @ Xabre.. Wondering if anyone was going to remeber the Grey Knights... Personally I would be a Grey Knight Grandmaster hunting down the worst of the Chaos scum through out my Emporers galaxy.


----------



## DAMIAN_102 (Sep 24, 2007)

i would be a primarch probably lion el jonson cos you get to be mega powerful whilst not having to spend eternity on the toilet (emporer im looking at you)

:biggrin:


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

but Lion el'jonson is on a toilet deep within the rock


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Being tended by the Watchers in the Dark, in some locked room.

-Dirge


----------



## Lord Syphallus (Nov 11, 2007)

A Noise Marine of the Emperor's Children. Party to excess on rock on!


----------

